# Roll20 Blades in the Dark Campaign



## Iron Sky (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning on starting a Blades in the Dark campaign and looking for players.

*Basics:*

Playing on Roll20, probably once or twice a month on Sundays, noon-4pm or so. Vaguely "Western Marches" style: big pool of players all part of the same gang who jump in to do a Heist, don't need to have the same players each time to make organizing online play easier.

If anyone wants a (detailed) idea of how I've run games in the past, here's a 4E game I ran PbP on ENWorld a decade ago and here's the Story Hour for a 3.5 game I ran before that. As a caveat, I would say my GMing has improved significantly since I ran those games.

If you're interested, shoot me a message. We'll probably start making characters this Sunday.


----------

